# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  اخبار اليوم السبت 10\5\1431  هجرية

## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*اتمنى ان يكون يومكم  سعد وبركة* 

*بحق محمد وآل محمد صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم اجمعين* 

*سنبتدئ  اليوم بالاخبار المتفرقة   وبقية الاخبار المحلية* 

*سيوافيكم بها  فريق النشرة  بعد قليل ان شاء الله* 

*مع كل  تقديري  واحترامي  لرواد  هذه الصفحة* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انتشار فطر مميت في شمال غرب أميركا وإقليم كندي*

23 نيسان 2010
تنتشر حاليا في شمال غربي الولايات المتحدة الأميركية وإقليم كولومبيا البريطانية الكندي سلالة فطر مميتة، وفقا لدراسة حديثة نشرت نتائجها الليلة الماضية.
وأشار الباحثون إلى أن "الفطر المحمول جوا والمسمى "كريبتوكوكس جاتي" يصيب عادة الأشخاص المزروعة لهم أعضاء ومرضى الإيدز والأشخاص الآخرين المصابين في الجهاز المناعي، ولكن السلالة الجديدة مختلفة جينيا".

----------


## ابو طارق

*علاج جديد لتساقط الشعر في أربعين دقيقة*

23 نيسان 2010
بدأ معهد "الامراض الجلدية" في روما تبني علاجا جديدا لتساقط الشعر يستغرق أربعين دقيقة يمكن للمريض أن يعود بعدها الى العمل أو البيت برأس صحيحة".
والمعهد هو أول مكان في أوروبا يتم التصريح له باستخدام العلاج الجديد الذي شرحه لوكالة "آكي" الإيطالية للأنباء جراح التجميل بالمعهد جيانفرانكو شيافوني بأنه "علاج جديد يعتمد بالاساس على عناصر نمو الشعر الموجودة بالفعل في دمائنا مما يجعله اكثر قوة وكثافة. والعلاج يتم عن طريق تلقيح فروة الرأس بالصفائح الدموية الغنية بالبلازما وتخصب البروتينات". 
واستطرد البروفسير أن "الامر ببساطة ان يتم حقن البلازما في فروة الرأس المؤخذة من المريض نفسه وبالتالي تقليل خطر الآثار الجانبية وقد اثبتت تلك الطريقة أنها تشكل بديلا صالحا للعلاجات التقليدية". 
واختتم بالتنويه الى ان العلاج الجديد الذى يتبناه المعهد "صالح للرجال والنساء وانه يستند على بحث أميركي نشر مؤخرا يوضح دور البلازما المخصبة والصفائح الدموية في عملية تنشيط وإعادة نمو الشعر المتساقط".

----------


## ابو طارق

*جدل في أوكرانيا حول انفاق نحو 400 ألف يورو على حفل عيد ميلاد قاضية*

23 نيسان 2010
أنفقت قاضية أوكرانية حوالى 400 ألف يورو على حفل عيد ميلادها، ما أثار جدلا وغضبا في أوساط عدة في بلادها في مقدمتها الرئيس فيكتور يانوكوفيتش. وذكرت وسائل إعلام اوكرانية إلى أن "هذا المبلغ أنفقته القاضية في الحفل الذي أقامته في شبه جزيرة كاريم المحببة للسائحين ودعت إليه مجموعة من نجوم البوب من أوكرانيا وروسيا". كما تم خلال الحفل إطلاق مجموعة من الألعاب النارية. 
وأوضحت المصادر ذاتها أن "الرئيس الأوكراني أعرب عن صدمته إزاء هذا الأمر وتساءل مستنكرا بقوله: أي قضاة هؤلاء الذين ينفقون مئات الآلاف من الدولارات على ألعاب نارية باهظة الثمن، ويقودون السيارات الفاخرة، ويستعينون بنجوم روك أجانب من أجل الترفيه عن أسرهم". وطالب السلطات المالية المعنية بوضع جميع القضاة في البلاد "تحت المجهر". وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن متوسط دخل الفرد في أوكرانيا يقدر بأقل من 200 يورو شهريا.

----------


## ابو طارق

*سيدة إيطالية تحاول الإنتحار فتقتل طفليها وتنجو بنفسها*

23 نيسان 2010
أقدمت سيدة إيطالية بالغة من العمر واحد وثلاثون عاما تقطن بمدينة كالتنستا بجزيرة صقلية الإيطالية على الانتحار مع والديها البالغة أعمارهما عامين وتسعة اعوام، فألقت بهما مع نفسها في البحر لكنها نجت وغرق الطفلان.
والغريب في الامر أن من قام بإبلاغ الشرطة كان السيدة نفسها التي توجهت الى قسم الشرطة وهي تعاني من حالة صدمة عصبية شديدة بعد مقتل طفليها واعترفت بالجريمة فاصطحبتها الشرطة للمستشفى العام.
وانتقلت قوة من الشرطة الى مكان الحادث الذي تعرفت عليه من خلال سيارة السيدة المركونة على مقربة من مكان القاء الطفلين بالبحر اللذين تم انتشال جثة احدهم بينما ما زال البحث جاريا عن الاخرى.
وحسب الشرطة، فإن السيدة مطلقة منذ فترة قصيرة وربما تعاني من مشاكل مادية دفعتها للإقدام على هذه الجريمة.

----------


## ابو طارق

*ولادة نجم*

 أبريل 24, 2010 · 


التقط تيلسكوب هابل “ناسا” مطلع شهر شباط الماضي، صورة تظهر العملية الأساسية لولادة نجم على ارتفاع ثلاث سنوات ضوئية (30 تريليون كيلومتر)، وتُظهر الصورة كيف تتم عملية تكوّن هذا النجم الجديد من الاشعاع والعواصف المشحونة من النجوم حديثة الولادة ذات درجات الحرارة الفائقة الارتفاع في السديم، مما يؤدي الى تكوُّن النجوم الجديدة داخلها. وتقع هذه الذروة داخل حاضنة للنجوم تدعى سديم كارينا وتقع على بعد 7500 سنة ضوئية في برج كارينا. وتأتي الصورة ضمن الاحتفال بالذكرى العشرين لاطلاق تيلسكوب هابل ونصبه في مداره حول الأرض.

----------


## ابو طارق

*لصّ لم يتوفّق الا بسرقة مجموعة من الأقلام*

 أبريل 24, 2010 ·*طار لص بأقلام من مسكن مواطن كويتي في منطقة القيروان بعد تحطيم ثلاثة أبواب.
اللص غريب الاطوار، وفق ما وصفه مصدر أمني قام بتحطيم ثلاثة ابواب في منزل مواطن في منطقة القيروان وحين لم يجد ما يسرقه استولى على أقلام وهرب الى جهة غير معلومة، وحين اكتشف المواطن السرقة بعد عودته من العمل توجه الى مخفر منطقة القيروان وسجل قضية سرقة عن طريق الكسر.
وافاد مصدر امني احيلت القضية على رجال المباحث للقبض على اللص الغريب.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كويتية تطلب إثبات حالة طلاقها في المخفر*

 أبريل 24, 2010 ·

*شهد أحد مخافر العاصمة الكويتية طلب تسجيل بلاغ إثبات حالة غريب من نوعه إذ تقدمت مواطنة في الـ 30 من عمرها الى رجال الأمن تلح على ان يقوم رجال الأمن بتسجيل إثبات حالة طلاقها من زوجها، وقالت في بلاغها: «لقد طلقني زوجي وأريد أن تثبتوا هذا في المحضر وأن تستدعوه ليثبت انه رمى علي يمين الطلاق»، وحول تبريرها لطلب إثبات الحالة الغريب جدا، بحسب وصف مصدر امني روى الحادثة لـ «الأنباء»، انه سبق وأن طلقها وأنكر في اليوم التالي.**وأضاف المصدر ان المواطنة أبلغت رجال الأمن ان زوجها مدمن خمر وأنها تريد إثبات الحالة لحفظ حقها القانوني، وأشار المصدر الى ان رجال الأمن رفضوا تسجيل إثبات الحالة كون الأمر ليس من اختصاصهم ونصوحها بأن تلجأ الى القضاء.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مزّق جاره وفشل في قتل زوجته بسبب المياه*

أبريل 24, 2010 · *أنهى مصري حياة جاره وشرع في قتل زوجة جاره، اثر تسرب المياه الى شقته من مسكنهما بالطابق الأعلى.
الشرطة المصرية في الشرقية (83 كيلو مترا شرق القاهرة) تلقت بلاغا بمقتل جارهم (31 عاما) واصابة زوجته (27 عاما) بطعنات.
بينت التحريات أن وراء ارتكاب الجريمة جار الزوجين تبين أن هوشة دبت بين الطرفين بسبب تسرب المياه من شقتهما الى مسكن القاتل الأمر الذي أغضبه وتوج غضبه بارتكاب الحادث.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*«المتحوّل» جنسيًّا في الكويت «بسمة» يفجر مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل*

أبريل 24, 2010 ·*«عدد المتحولين جنسيا وبشكل كامل في الكويت لا يتعدى 8 أشخاص فقط، وأنا من بينهم، وللأسف أن قانون التشبه بالجنس الآخر لا ينطبق علينا، بل لا يفترض أن ينطبق علينا، لأننا متحولون ولسنا متشبهين كما في القانون» بهذه الجملة بدأت حديثها لـ «الأنباء» ضيفتنا بسمة والتي كانت حتى العام 2004 رجلا يحمل اسم باسم، وقامت في منتصف عام 2004 بتحويل جنسي كامل في تايلند من رجل إلى امرأة، رغم أن قضيتها في المحكمة منذ ذلك التاريخ من أجل أن تتحول رسميا في الأوراق الثبوتية التي لا تزال تشير إلى أنها ذكر سواء في بطاقتها المدنية أو رخصة القيادة أو الميلادية والتي تسعى بشتى الطرق إلى تغييرها.*

*بسمة تحدثت لصحيفة «الأنباء» عما تعيشه من تناقض قانوني ورسمي في التعاطي مع حالتها، وحضرت بنفسها إلى «الأنباء» بعد أن فاض بها الكيل كما قالت من تصرفات رجال الشرطة معها، وخاصة عندما تتعرض لنقطة تفتيش ويجد رجال الأمن أنها انثى تسير ببطاقة تشير إلى أنها «ذكر»، وهو ما يجعلها عرضة لتطبيق قانون التشبه بالجنس الآخر الذي اقره مجلس الأمة قبل عامين ودخل حيز التنفيذ في ذات العام.*

*هل يمكن أن تحدثينا عن بداياتك التي خضعت لها من أجل التحول الجنسي من ذكر إلى أنثى وما هي المبررات؟*

*منذ ولادتي وأنا أعاني مما يعرف باضطراب الهوية الجنسية، فأنا أشعر وأعرف أنني فتاة بجسد ولد، وعرضت نفسي على أكثر من مكان، حتى العام 2004 عندما توجهت إلى تايلند وهناك قمت بعملية التحول الجنسي الكاملة وتحولت من ذكر إلى أنثى، وعدت بعدها إلى الكويت، ويومها لم يكن هناك قانون التشبه بالجنس الآخر، وبعد عودتي بعامين بدأ تطبيق القانون، وهناك لاقيت من المواقف ما لم أكن أتخيل، بل وتعرضت للسجن في إحدى المرات وقضيت شهرين في السجن بتهمة التشبه بالجنس الآخر.*

*ولكن هذا قانون تمت الموافقة عليه وأصبح ساري المفعول وأنت أو أنت وفق القانون تقع تحت طائلته بصفتك مخالفا له؟*

*أعلم القانون واحترم القانون ولا أعترض عليه، ولكن القانون حدد المتشبهين بالجنس الآخر، وليس المتحولون، وأنا متحول أو بالأصح متحولة، وأجريت عملية كاملة، فالقانون لا ينطبق علي، فلست شابا ناعما يحب ارتداء أزياء الفتيات، ولكنني فتاة الآن طبيا، وأجريت عملية من أجل ذلك، وأنا الآن فتاة، وأهلي يعلمون بهذا وموافقون، ويعلمون بقصتي، وجميع أصدقائي وزملائي يعلمون بأمر تحولي، أنا لست متشبها بالجنس الآخر، أنا فتاة وأجريت عملية بعد أن ظللت لسنوات طويلة أعاني من اضطراب الهوية الجنسية.*

*أي أنك تفصل بين المتحولين والمتشبهين؟*

*نعم هناك فرق كبير، هناك متحول وهــــو من أجرى عملية جراحية كاملة وعددهم فــــي الكويت 8 أشخاص فقط أنا من بينهم، وهناك المتشبهــــون وهم النواعم الذين يحبون ارتداء ملابس الفتيات، ولكن ما ذنبي أنا الذي تحولت طبيا بالكامل إلى أنثى ولا استطيع الآن أن أعود إلــــى طبيعتــــي الأولى، أعتقد أن علـــى المشرعــــين أن يراعوا هذا الأمر، وادعو نواب الأمة إلى تغيير القانون أو تفسيره، كما أطالب القياديين في «الداخلية» بمراعاة حالات المتحولين الـ 8 الذين لا ذنب لهــــم سوى أنهم خضعوا لعمليات جراحية للتحــــول بالكامل، ولو طبق علينا القانون بهــــذه الطريقة التي لا تفرق بين المتحول والمتشبه فسنبقى تحت طائلة القانون في كل وقـــت، رغم أنه لا يجب أن ينطبق علينا، حتى أنني مرة اتهمت بأنني مزور في أوراقي الرسمية لأن هيئتي أنثى والأوراق تشير إلى أنني ذكر.*

*ولكنك قبل الحديث عن هذا قلت انك تتعرض لمضايقات، هل يمكن أن تحدثنا عنها؟*

*كثيرا ما أتعرض للمضايقات، وخاصة من رجال الشرطة أثناء نقاط التفتيش، وأجد منهم تعسفا شديدا خاصة عندما أعطيهم رخصة القيادة، ويأتون بتصرفات من شأنها الحط من إنسانيتي، ولا أقول جميعهم بل غالبيتهم، وبعضهم يقوم بتصرفات غير لائقة ويلقي بكلمات تحمل السب والقذف بحقي.*

*ألا تحاول أن تخبرهم أنك متحول وأنك لست متشبها؟*

*منذ تطبيق القانون أصبح رجال الشرطة أكثر تشددا تجاه المتشبهين، وهم يعدونني متشبها، ويعتبرونني مخالفا للقانون، وحاولت كثيرا أن اشرح لرجال الأمن ولكنهم لا يلقون لي بالا، حتى انني أتعرض أحيانا لمضايقات أخجل حتى من ذكرها على يد أفراد وحتى على يد ضباط في بعض المخافر.*

*ومتى كانت آخر المضايقات التي تعرضت لها كما تقول؟*

*الأسبوع الماضي وهو ما دفعني للتوجه إليكم، وكانت في مخفر«….». عندما تم استيقافي على يد رجلي أمن، وعندما حاولت أن اشرح لهما حالتي، أصرا على أن أركب الدورية وقام أحدهما بقيادة سيارتي والآخر قاد الدورية التي نقلتني إلى المخفر، وكان قائد الدورية يلقي علي الكلمات، أما الذي كان يقود سيارتي فلم ينتبه إلى أن مؤشر الحرارة مرتفع جدا، ولم نصل إلى المخفر إلا وقد أتلف محرك سيارتي جراء الحرارة التي لم ينتبه لها رجل الشرطة، أما الضابط في المخفر والذي حقق معي فلم يتعاطف معي أبدا، رغم أنني حاولت أن أبلغه بأن الشرطي أتلف سيارتي، ثم أحالوني إلى المباحث الجنائية وهناك سجلوا علي تعهدا بأن لا أعود إلى التشبه بالجنس الآخر.*

*وهل وقعت التعهد؟*

*نعم.*

*ولكنك كما تقول الآن طبيا أصبحت أنثى؟*

*قلت لك هم لا يفرقون بين المتحول طبيا والمتشبه وأتمنى من وزارة الداخلية أن تراعي هذه النقطة فنحن في الكويت 8 أشخاص فقط ممن قمنا بعمليات جراحية للتحول الكامل ومعنا الموافقات الطبية الكاملة التي تثبت هذا الكلام، ولكن القانون لا يفرق وأتمنى من أعضاء مجلس الأمة الذين أقروه أن يعيدوا النظر في حالاتنا.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*رجال الإنقاذ في الكويت تحولوا إلى جراحين لانقاذ طفلة*

 

أبريل 24, 2010 ·




*تحول رجال مركز الإنقاذ الفني التابع للإطفاء الى جراحين، وذلك لينقذوا طفلة حشرت اصبعها في خاتم حديدي علق في سبابتها بعد أن كانت تعبث به.**وبحسب مصدر إطفائي أن بلاغا ورد لغرفة عمليات الإطفاء يفيد بوجود طفلة في الثامنة من عمرها في مستشفى الرازي وذلك لانحشار اصبعها بخاتم حديدي، فتم على الفور توجيه فريق من مركز الإنقاذ الفني للتعامل مع الحادث وعند الوصول للموقع تبين لرجال الإنقاذ وجود حلقة معدنية خاصة لتثبيت البراغي المعدنية انحشرت اصبع الطفلة فيها نتيجة عبثها في معدات تعود إلى والدها، وعلى الفور استخدم فريق الإنقاذ الفني المعدات الخاصة بقطع الحلقة المعدنية من دون ان تسفر أي إصابات في يد الطفلة، وقام رجال الإنقاذ بالعملية المعقدة جدا في غرفة الجراحة الخاصة بمستشفى الرازي وتحت إشراف عدد من أطباء الجراحة وذلك من أجل مراعاة سلامة وصحة المصابة وتم إزالة الحلقة وتأمين يد الطفلة في وقت قياسي ومن دون إصابات، وقام بالعملية المعقدة كل من الملازم أول أيمن المفرح والملازم أول عبدالعزيز النعيمي وملازم أحمد العمر والرقيب عبداللطيف الكندري الذين تحولوا وعلى مدار نصف ساعة إلى جراحين لينقذوا اصبع الطفلة، التي قدم والدها شكره العميق لهم ودقتهم في العمل.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*عصير التوت يقي من التهاب المسالك البولية*

أبريل 24, 2010 · *قال باحث كيميائي أميركي ان شرب كوب كبير من عصير التوت البري “كرانبيري” يوميا يقي من الإصابة بالتهاب المسالك البولية.*

*وأشار رونالد برايور من وزارة الزراعة الأميركية في مدينة ليتل روك بولاية أركنساس الأميركية ان في التوت البري مكونات مرتبطة بمركبات كيميائية تمنع تكون بكتيريا مسببة للالتهابات من خلال الدخول إلى الخلايا في المسالك البولية. لكن برايور أشار إلى انه لابد من إجراء مزيد من الأبحاث لتحديد معدلات المركبات الموجودة في منتجات التوت البري بالإضافة إلى القيام باختبارات لتحديد المعايير المناسبة.*

*ولفت إلى ان العديد من المنتجات مثل العنب تحتوي على هذه المركبات لكنها تفتقر إلى التأثير الموجود في التوت البري نتيجة ارتباط هذه المركبات بالمواد الكيميائية المناسبة.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*«ألف ليلة وليلة» أمام القضاء المصري*

 أبريل 24, 2010 ·


*يواجه كتاب «ألف ليلة وليلة» محنة جديدة بعدما رفع عدد من المحامين المصريين دعوى امام القضاء طالبوا فيها بمصادرة الكتاب وحبس ناشري نسخة جديدة منه أصدرتها وزارة الثقافة المصرية، بزعم انه «يخدش الحياء العام».**وطالب المحامون بالتحقيق مع رئيس هيئة قصور الثقافة التي أصدرت الكتاب وعدد من المسؤولين فيها بموجب مادة قانونية تتيح الحبس لمدة سنتين والغرامة لكل من ينشر مطبوعات أو صورا خادشة للحياء العام.*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

صباحكم خير  صباحكم سُكر 

حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم السبت 10\5\1431  للـ 24 ساعة القادمة ابتدأ من التاسعة صباحاًلا زالت الفرصة مهيأة لهطول أمطار رعدية تسبق بنشاط في الرياح السطحية مثيرةً للأتربة والغبار على منطقة الرياض خاصةً الأجزاء الجنوبية والجنوبية الشرقية منها والمنطقة الشرقية والمرتفعات الجنوبية الغربية والغربية تمتد حتى منطقة نجران ، وتنشط الرياح السطحية المثيرة للأتربة والغبار على المناطق الشرقية تمتد الى وسط الرياض تؤدي إلى تدني في مدى الرؤية الأفقية قد تصل إلى أقل من واحد كيلو متر (ا كم) خاصةً المناطق المفتوحة ورؤية غير جيدة على منطقة القصيم وحائل والمدينة المنورة .

البحر الأحمر 

الرياح السطحية:شمالية غربية بسرعة 15 – 38 كم/ساعة ، تصل سرعتهـا إلــــى 45 كم/ساعة على الجزئين الشمالي والأوسط ارتفاع الموج:من متر إلى مترين .حالـة البحر:متوسط الموج .

الخليج العربي


الرياح السطحية:شمالية شرقية الى شمالية بسرعة 15- 35 كم/ساعة .ارتفاع الموج:من متر إلى متر ونصف .حالـة البحر:خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (04-24-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

*لوجه الآخر للمهاتما غاندي بين النساء*
*أبريل 24, 2010 ·* *هذه الصورة التقطت في أبريل 1947 وتجمع اللورد لويس ماونتباتن (اليسار) مع الليدي إدوين ماونتباتن (اليمين) أثناء استقبالهما للمهاتما غاندي (في المنتصف) وذلك عندما أصبح لويس ماونتباتن نائبا عن التاج البريطاني في الهند بنيودلهي، ويعاد نشر هذه الصورة في إطار الجدل الذي أثير مؤخرا بفعل صدور كتاب جديد عن غاندي عنوانه «غاندي: الطموح العاري» لجاد أدامز ويتناول الكتاب علاقات غاندي مع النساء والذي لم تمنعه حياة التقشف والزهد من التعرف إلى النساء وبشكل يكاد يتعارض مع ما عرف عنه!*

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (04-24-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

*حملة «تعرٍ» في أميركا احتجاجاً على ربط ملابس النساء بالهزات الأرضية*

أبريل 24, 2010 · 


*أطلق رجال الدين الشيعة المؤثرون في إيران تحذيرا يقول إن العاصمة المترامية الأطراف طهران على وشك مواجهة زلزال مميت سيسفر عن إهلاك الملايين من الناس، نقلا عن تقرير صحيفة «الشرق الأوسط» امس.وذكر رجال الدين أن السبب وراء هذه النبوءة بسيط وهو أن الرذيلة استشرت في أنحاء طهران ويريد الله معاقبة المذنبين.* 

*وقال آية الله عزيز خوشوقت، وهو واحد من كبار رجال الدين، للمصلين أثناء خطبته في شمال طهران: «اخرجوا إلى الشوارع وتوبوا من ذنوبكم. العذاب الإلهي واقع علينا. اتركوا المدينة».*

*وحتى بين الكثير من السكان غير المتدينين في العاصمة، التي يبلغ تعداد سكانها 12 مليونا، لم يتم أخذ هذه التحذيرات باستخفاف، فطهران تعد واحدة من أكثر العواصم المعرضة للزلازل في العالم، حيث إنها بنيت فوق تقاطع اثنتين من الطبقات التكتونية الرئيسية في الأرض. وهناك أكثر من 100 صدع تحت هذه المدينة. وأسفر زلزال ضرب مدينة بام، شرق إيران، عن مصرع عشرات الآلاف من الناس في عام 2003.*

*والمخاوف من تعرض طهران لزلزال كبير ليست جديدة، لكن النشاط الزلزالي المتزايد في جميع أنحاء العالم ـ بداية من الزلازل التي وقعت في الصين إلى باخا كاليفورنيا، إلى جانب الانفجار البركاني في أيسلندا ـ لم يقد إلى شيء سوى زيادة هذه المخاوف، ناهيك عن أن العلماء يؤكدون أنه من المستحيل التنبؤ بالتوقيت الأكيد لوقوع أي زلزال.*

*وقال أحد السكان المحليين العاطلين عن العمل: «إذا كانت الرذيلة هي ما تتسبب في وقوع الزلازل لكان ينبغي وقوع فيضانات وانفجارات بركانية في طهران كذلك، لأن جميع الخطايا ترتكب في هذه المدينة الشاسعة».*

*وقد ذهب خوشوقت إلى حد تحذير الرئيس محمود أحمدي نجاد من الخطر، وذلك وفقا لأحد المواقع الإلكترونية الخاصة بالحرس الثوري الإيراني. وأثناء خطاب ألقاه أحمدي نجاد في الفترة الأخيرة أشار إلى أن أحد رجال الدين أخبره بأن وقوع الزلزال أمر لا مفر منه.*

*وتم اتخاذ خطوات سريعة، فقد أعلن أحمدي نجاد أن الحكومة ينبغي لها أن تبدأ العمل في برامج لمساعدة 5 ملايين فرد على الأقل للانتقال من طهران في غضون السنوات القليلة المقبلة. وقد أعلن بعض الوزراء عن مكافآت تصل إلى 50% للموظفين الحكوميين الراغبين في الانتقال للعيش في مناطق أخرى.*

*بل إن هناك مناقشات بشأن نقل مقرات مؤسسات الدولة، وقد تساءل المتحف الوطني الإيراني القائم في طهران عن الموعد الذي يستطيع فيه نقل تشكيلة الأعمال الفنية التي لديه (300 ألف عمل فني) إلى موقع آمن.*

*وفي أعقاب تصريحات رجل الدين الإيراني تنطلق في أميركا «حملة تعر» بمشاركة 30 ألف امرأة احتجاجا على اعتبار ملابس النساء غير المحتشمة سببا في حدوث الهزات الأرضية.*

*وحسب صحيفة «مترو» البريطانية الصادرة امس تقود هذه الحملة طالبة أميركية تدعى جنيفر مك كريت التي قالت إنها سترتدي الاثنين القادم أقل ملابسها حشمة، وتطلب من المشاركات معها في الحملة القيام بذلك أيضا، لتثبت علميا ان الأحداث الطبيعية ومنها الزلزال لا علاقة لها «بهزات جسم المرأة» ولا بالحشمة في الملبس أو حتى بالانحلال الخلقي على حد تعبيرها.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وزراء ونواب لبنانيون يتهرّبون من تسديد فواتير الماء والكهرباء*

أبريل 23, 2010 ·

*قال وزير الطاقة اللبناني جبران باسيل ان هناك متأخرات للدولة عند المشتركين في شبكات المياه والكهرباء بلغت 382 مليار ليرة وهناك 167 مليون ليرة على نواب ووزراء حاليين وسابقين.**واضاف: لقد طلبت من المؤسسات الاتصال الفوري بهؤلاء لتسديد المتأخرات، مع امكانية التقسيط لستة اشهر.*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

ارتفاع أسعار الأسماك 40 بالمائة 

تسبب سوء الطقس وارتفاع الامواج بالخليج العربي إلى متر وثلاثة أرباع المتر. فى ارتفاع أسعار الاسماك بأسواق المنطقة الشرقية من 30 إلى40 بالمائة حسب النوع وتراوح الارتفاع ما بين 5 إلى 15ريالاً للكيلو بالنسبة لأنواع مثل الهامور والصافي والكنعد واقل من ذلك بالنسبة للشعري والعندق والفسكر والقرقفان وبلغت الزيادة فيها من 5 الى 10ريالات. وأرجع صيادو الأسماك ارتفاع الاسعار إلى موجة الرياح المحملة بالغبار والأتربة التي اجتاحت المنطقة امس وامتناع الصيادين من نزول الخليج خوفا من مخاطر الغرق لارتفاع الموج وقلة الرؤية الأفقية وأكد احد الصيادين أن ارتفاعات الأسعار تعتبر في أعلى مستوياتها. مرجعا ذلك إلى قلة العرض فى مقابل تزايد الطلب واكد أن ارتفاعات الأسعار طبيعية نتيجة سوء الأحوال الجوية وانخفاض العرض مقابل زيادة الطلب.

----------

ابو طارق (04-24-2010)

----------


## نور الهدى

والدي العزيز ابو طارق 


اختي العزيزة ملكة سبأ 

الله يعطيكم الف عافية 


وعساكم على القوة

----------

ابو طارق (04-24-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

*التلفاز هو القطعة المفضلة في غرفة المعيشة*

 أبريل 23, 2010 ·*أظهر استطلاع للرأي أجري مؤخرا في ألمانيا تفوق جهاز التلفزيون على الكنبة الوثيرة أو أرفف الكتب على قائمة الأولويات المفضلة في غرفة معيشة المواطن الألماني.* 



*وأشارت نتائج الاستطلاع إلى إن الرجال هم الذين يستحوذون عادة على حق السيطرة على أزرار التحكم عن بعد (الريموت كنترول) داخل البيت.*

*وأوضحت نتائج الاستطلاع الذي أجراه معهد “تي إن إس إمنيد” لقياس استطلاعات الرأي لصالح شركة التسويق “أي بي” في ألمانيا على مختلف شرائح المجتمع أن الألمان يقضون يوميا 226 دقيقة أمام الشاشة الصغيرة داخل حجرة المعيشة.*

*وأشارت نتائج الاستطلاع إلى أن الألمان يفضلون غالبا شاشات التلفزيون المسطحة الحديثة على الشاشات القديمة، وأوضحت أن حوالي 46 % من البيوت الألمانية صار لديها الآن شاشات مسطحة.*

*وذكر التقرير أن مشاهدة التلفاز تمثل حدثا جماعيا، حيث بلغ متوسط عدد المقاعد المحيطة بالتلفاز 5.2 مقعدا في حجرة المعيشة الألمانية.*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

استنفار طبي ومروري وتوقعات باستمرار الموجة إلى يوليو
9 آلاف مصاب «ربو» في تسونامي الغبار الأصفر بالشرقية

 
 
شهدت مناطق المملكة امس هبوب رياح سطحية نشطة، صاحبتها «هجمة» غبار كثيف غطت السماء وهبطت بالرؤية الأفقية إلى أقل من واحد كيلومتر خاصةً بالمناطق المفتوحة والطرق الرئيسية .. وفي المنطقة الشرقية خلت الشوارع من المارة والسيارات، واضطر عدد كبير من المواطنين لاستخدام الكمامات الواقية لمواجهة الغبار ، فيما رفعت الجهات الحكومية درجة استعداداتها تحسباً لأي احداث طارئة , وأطلقت الجهات الأمنية والصحية تحذيراتها للمواطنين بعدم التعرض للغبار وتوخي الحيطة والحذر خلال السير بالطرق والشوارع , وفي الوقت نفسه استقبلت أقسام الطوارئ في مستشفيات ومراكز الرعاية الصحية الأولية بالشرقية منذ الساعة الثامنة من صباح امس وحتى الساعة الثالثة عصرا حوالي 1300 مراجع معظمهم من مصابي الربو ، وفي مدينة الدمام لم تتأثر حركة الطيران بمطار الملك فهد الدولي بموجة الغبار ولم يسجل أي تأخير للرحلات القادمة والمغادرة سواء كانت داخلية او دولية ، و أكد مدير عام المطار المهندس خالد المزعل لـ «اليوم»، وجود تنسيق مسبق مع كافة المطارات المجاورة حسب المعايير والنظم الدولية في سياق التعاون في تلك الظروف المناخية وغيرها . 
مرحلة انتقالية 
وأوضح عضو الاتحاد العربي لعلوم الفضاء والفلك الباحث الفلكي الدكتور خالد الزعاق ،أن الغبار في هذه الأيام أمر مألوف خلال هذه الفترة التي تعد مرحلة انتقالية من أعنف الفترات الموسمية لأنها تحوي مفاجآت غير متوقعة مما يجعل الفصول الأربعة تطوف علينا خلال 24 ساعة ،ولذا تتسم تلك الفترة بالكوارث الطبيعة . وأضاف :أن المملكة لا يوجد فيها براكين نشيطة ،ولا تعيش فوق الموجات الزلزالية ،وإنما جل كوارثها ناتجة من الأمطار والعواصف الترابية الصيفية بما يعرف عند العامة بموسم المراويح "الأمطار الصيفية" وهي موسم السرايات عند المناخيين والذي يتزامن مع الفترة الانتقالية من الربيع الممتع إلى الصيف الحار ، وأشار الى ان هذا الموسم يشهد كثيراً من المفاجآت مثل هطول الأمطار المصحوبة بزخات البرد و هبوب الرياح الرعناء المثيرة للغبار الهوجاء والأتربة الغبراء, منوها الى استمرارها إلى منتصف شهر يوليو ،ومن المتوقع ايضا تعاقب الموجات الغبارية مع اختلاف حدتها وشراستها خاصة في بداية موسم رياح البوارح التي يتوقع ألا تنتهي مبكرا هذا العام بسبب بدايتها المبكرة.

مرضى الربو 
ومن جانبهم حذر أطباء ، من تعرض مرضى الحساسية والربو للغبار الذى تشهده الشرقية حاليا نتيجة ارتفاع نسبة الملوثات المؤدية لتهيج الجهاز التنفسي، وقالوا :إنه في حالة ضرورة الخروج من المنزل يجب مراعاة عدة احتياطات ضرورية منها: وضع قطعة قماش مبللة بالماء والكمامات الخاصة، وكذلك غسل أغطية النوم مرة في الأسبوع واستخدام أغطية خاصة ضد غثة الغبار التي تعتبر من أهم العوامل المثيرة للربو. وأشاروا إلى ازدياد نسب مراجعي المستشفيات بأعداد كبيرة نتيجة تعرضهم لحالات الربو والحساسية الشديدة قياسا على عدد المراجعين الذين يراجعون العيادات في الأوقات العادية وخصوصا غير المنتظمين في تناول الأدوية الوقائية المقررة لهم.
ذرات دقيقة 
وأكد الأطباء أن الحالات التي تراجع المستشفى في الأحوال العادية قليلة ولكنها تتضاعف في حالات الأجواءالمغبرة،حيث تكتظ العيادات الخارجية للمستشفى بالمصابين. وأوضحوا أن تأثير الغبار -الذي داهم المنطقة الشرقية أمس- على الأطفال كبير خاصة أن ذرات الغبار المتطايرة في الجو والعالقة فيه تستنشق داخل الجهاز التنفسي ،وتمر عبر الأنف والحنجرة والقصبة الهوائية والشعيبات الهوائية ،وخلال مرورها على حسب حجم هذه الذرات فالأحجام الكبيرة تستقر في مقدمة أجهزة التنفس العليا خاصة الأنف والحنجرة فيما تنفذ الصغيرة لداخل الجهاز التنفسي والقصبة الهوائية ثم الشعيبات الهوائية الدقيقة. وأشاروا الى ان أشد الناس تأثرا بموجة الغبار هم مرضى الربو بسبب الغبار الذي يعتبر مهيجا حادا لهؤلاء المرضى، لأن أغلبهم يعانون حاليا من الكحة والصفير وضيق التنفس ،إضافة لتعرضهم لنوبات حادة خاصة الذين لا يتناولون أدوية الحساسية بصفة منتظمة مما يجعلهم عرضة لهذه الأعراض التي تزداد حدة في حالات موجات الغبار .

----------


## ابو طارق

*ألمانية تنتحل شخصية أختها القاصرة للهروب من العقوبة*

أبريل 23, 2010 · 


*انتحلت لصة محلات ألمانية في السابعة عشرة من عمرها هوية أختها الأصغر سنا للهروب من العقاب القانوني.**وذكرت شرطة مدينة نورنبرغ جنوب ألمانيا اليوم أن اللصة الشابة قامت بعمليات سرقة في عدد من محلات مدينة فورت القريبة من نورنبرج وأنها كانت تذكر للشرطة اسم أختها في كل مرة يتم ضبطها متلبسة بالسرقة.*

*وكانت هذه الأخت لا تزال حتى وقت قريب في سن الرابعة عشرة مما جعل من غير الممكن مساءلتها قانونيا.*

*غير أن الشرطة كشفت عن هذه الحيلة عندما ضبطت الفتاة متلبسة بسرقة ملابس بقيمة 150 يورو من أحد محلات الأزياء في المدينة ثم عثرت في غرفتها على مسروقات أخرى فعلمت أنها هي نفسها صاحبة جرائم السرقة السابقة.*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

قائد الطائرة أبلغهم بعد ساعة على هبوط الطائرة 
تحويل مسار رحلة جوية من الرياض للدمام دون اخطار ركابها 

ابدى المسافرون على رحلة طيران قادمة من جدة الى الرياض مساء امس الاول استياءهم بعد تحويل مسار رحلتهم التابعة لاحدى الشركات الى الدمام ، وذكرت احدى المسافرات ان الرحلة والتي كان مقررا ان تصل للرياض الساعة الخامسة تم تحويل مسارها الى الدمام دون علم الركاب ، مشيرة الى قيام كابتن الطائرة بإبلاغهم بعد اكثر من ساعة على هبوط الطائرة في مطار الدمام بتحويل مسار الرحلة بسبب سوء الاحوال الجوية ، وذكرت ان الطائرة هبطت في مطار الملك فهد الدولي بالدمام الساعة السادسة مساء وظل الركاب في الطائرة لمدة تزيد على 3 ساعات متواصلة بحجة عدم وجود سلالم لانزال الركاب الى المطار ، مشيرة الى انه بعد مضي 3 ساعات من الانتظار تم سحب الطائرة الى مدخل المطار وانزال الركاب . 
وقال المسافر احمد حسين ان كابتن الطائرة تجاهل ابلاغ المسافرين بتحول الرحلة الاضطراري لمطار الدمام مما اثار استياء عدد كبير من المسافرين وعوائلهم ، واضاف ان الطائرة لا يتوفر فيها سوى دورة مياه واحدة في الخلف وهو ما ضاعف المعاناة اكثر مع تصاعد صرخات الاطفال والنساء ، مشيراً الى عدم ادائه صلاتي المغرب والعشاء بسبب وجوده داخل الطائرة في ذلك الوقت ، وذكر انه عند انزالنا بالمطار اعلن كابتن الطائرة عن تغيير الطاقم بسبب انتهاء وردية الطاقم القديم مما يعني تأخيرا اضافيا للركاب . 
ومن جانبه ارجع مصدر مسؤول بمطار الملك خالد الدولي فى الرياض تغيير مسار الطائرات القادمة الى الرياض الى سوء الاحوال الجوية وانعدام الرؤية ، مضيفاً ان جميع الرحلات تم تحويلها الى المطارات الاقرب ، واشار الى انه تم تحويل طائرتين قادمتين من جدة الى مطار الملك فهد الدولي منوهاً باستقبال وتسيير الرحلات من المطار بعد زوال الغبار ووضوح الرؤية .

----------


## ملكة سبأ

عودة الطلاب للمدارس عقب إجازة الربيع اليوم

 عودة الطلاب 
يعود صباح اليوم السبت أكثر من 5 ملايين طالب وطالبة إلى مقاعد الدراسة في مدارس مناطق المملكة بمختلف مراحلها الدراسية لاكمال الفصل الـدراسي الثاني من العام الدراسي الحالي 1430/1431هـ, وقد تمتع طلاب وطالبات الصفوف الأولية بإجازة لمدة 9 أيام "إجازة الربيع" ، يذكر أن التقويم الدراسي للعام الحالي 1430/1431هـ تم فيه تحديد الإجازات ومواعيد الاختبارات واستئناف الدراسة على النحو التالي :
بداية الدراسة بعد إجازة منتصف الفصل الثاني يوم السبت 10 / 5 / 1431هـ 
بداية اختبارات الفصل الثاني يوم السبت 7 / 7 / 1431هـ . 
بداية إجازة نهاية العام نهاية دوام يوم الأربعاء 18 / 7 / 1431هـ. 
بداية العام الدراسي 1431 / 1432هـ يوم السبت 16 / 10 / 1431هـ 
وبذلك يكون عدد الدراسة للفصل الثاني 18 أسبوعًا تشمل أسابيع الدراسة وأسبوعي الاختبارات ، وعدد أيام الدراسة الفعلية للفصلين 180 يومًا تشمل أيام الدراسة وأيام الاختبارات .

----------


## ملكة سبأ

لجنة خاصة في ديوان المظالم لمتابعة قضية كتاب العدل المرتشين



أكد مصدر مسئول تشكيل لجنة خاصة في ديوان المظالم لمتابعة قضية كتاب العدل المتهمين بالتلاعب واستغلال النفوذ لضمان سلامة سير محاكمتهم ، وقال المصدر: إن اللجنة ستباشر عملها بعد الاثنين المقبل وهو اليوم الذي حددته الدائرة الجزائية الثالثة في الديوان لاستكمال إجراءات النظر في القضية ، وأوضح المصدر أن المحكمة طلبت حضور 11 موظفا من كتابة العدل الأولى في جدة لتوجيه أسئلة لهم ووصلوا السبت الماضي وسط إجراءات أمنية شديدة وتعتيم إعلامي ، يذكر أن كتاب العدل تم توقيفهم بتهمة الرشوة مقابل تزوير صكوك عقارية وهمية على أراض مجاورة لجامعة الملك عبدالله بثول قبل أكثر من عام يبلغ ثمنها 600 مليون ريال، وتشمل التّهم الموجهة لهم استغلال النفوذ الوظيفي والتزوير وقد تم العثور على 40 مليون ريال نقدا في منزل أحد المتهمين الأربعة ، وعلى صعيد آخر قال مصدر قانوني: إن المتهمين سيواجهون 6 تهم تتعلق بتزييف وتزوير العديد من الأوراق وقد يعاقبون بالسجن 15عاما وبالفصل من الوظيفة ورد الأموال .

----------


## ملكة سبأ

تخريج 21 متدرباً من حاضنتي الخزف والبشوت بالأحساء 
أحدهم من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة 


 المتدربون أمام أعمالهم في لقطة جماعية 
خرج "المشروع الوطني لتنمية الموارد البشرية السياحية" بالتعاون مع مركز النخلة للصناعات الحرفية بقاعة مركز التنمية الاجتماعية بالأحساء، مساء أمس الاول 21 متدربا من حاضنتي الخزف والبشوت التي أقامها مركز التنمية الاجتماعية بالأحساء والهيئة العامة للسياحة والآثار، وشهد حفل التخرج مدير مركز التنمية الاجتماعية بالأحساء علي الحمد والمدير التنفيذي للهيئة العامة للسياحة والآثار بالأحساء علي الحاجي وممثلي لجان التنمية الأهلية، وبلغت مدة الحاضنتين 3 أشهر، والتحق بحاضنة البشوت 11متدربا تحت قيادة المدرب عبد الوهاب الحمد، فيما انضم لحاضنة الخزف 10 متدربين أحدهم من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة وتدربوا وفق منهج علمي على صناعة الخزف والبشوت وأنتجوا طوال فترة تدريبهم أعمالاً في غاية الدقة توحي لمن يشاهدها بأنهم استخدموا أجهزة ومعدات فى تصنيعها.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

المرحلة الأولى بالرياض والشرقية وبقية المناطق لاحقاً
تصريح إلكتروني لتسهيل سفر المرأة للخارج بدون محرم

 
 
يظل ملف سفر المرأة السعودية إلى الخارج إحدى الأوراق المهمة بالشأن العام السعودي ويحظى بحراك مجتمعي واسع يمكن أن نصفه بتوجه صحي تحتاجه المجتمعات الإنسانية بكل تأكيد وقد يخبو ويشتعل من وقت لآخر فعندما حسمت الدولة موضوع قيادة المرأة للسيارة بتأكيدها أن الأمر لا يرتبط بصدور قرار سياسي وإنما الحسم في يد المجتمع ومدى إمكانية تقبله للوضع، تراجع الموضوع وهدأت المطالبات المتسرعة، أما في موضوعنا المفتوح فقد بدا أن الحسم أيضا متعلق بالمجتمع كونه يختلف عن غيره من المجتمعات بما تحيط به من خصوصيات لاتغيب عن فطنة أي متابع .. ومثلما يحدث في قضية تثار للنقاش فإن هناك رأيين أحدهما يطالب أصحابه بضرورة السماح للمرأة بالسفر دون إذن ولي أمرها مع وضع بعض الشروط كالعمر وتنحصر تلك المطالب أحيانا في التساهل مع النساء القياديات كالأكاديميات وسيدات الأعمال والمشاركات في العمل العام أو لأمور تبدو مهمة كالدراسة أو العلاج.
مطالب ومساومات
ويرى أصحاب هذا التوجه أن مسألة إذن السفر تجر معها مشكلات من بعض أولياء الأمور تتمثل في مطالب ومساومات في مقابل توقيع "الورقة الصفراء" غير أن هناك من يتمسك بضرورة عدم التساهل في هذا الموضوع التزاما بالشرع والنصوص الواضحة وأيضا ما يحيط بالمجتمع السعودي من عادات وتقاليد .. "اليوم" جمعت أطراف الشأن في هذا التحقيق وخرجت بعدة نقاط وتوجهات تثار حول الموضوع.
بروز وخبوء
وسط مناقشات مسألة سفر المرأة السعودية للخارج راجت فتوى دينية قبل فترة قليلة وتداولها الجميع خاصة عبر الانترنت بجواز سفر المرأة من دون محرم، وكان احد الدعاة المعروفين في السعودية أجاز للنساء السفر وحدهن من دون محرم سواء في المسافات القصيرة أو البعيدة، شريطة أن يكنّ آمنات على أنفسهن وأعراضهن، شارحا خلفية فتواه في بحث فقهي نشر على موقعه الإلكتروني، أخرجه عن سفر المرأة من دون محرم استعرض فيه الأحاديث النبوية المتعلقة إلى جانب آراء داعمي رأيه، والمختلفين معه. وخلص إلى اعتبار أنه لا يجوز للمرأة أن تسافر من دون محرم إذا لم تكن آمنة على نفسها، مشيرا إلى أن علة تحريم سفر المرأة من غير محرم هي الخوف على المرأة من الاعتداء على شرفها، خصوصا في السفر قديما بوسائله التي يحصل فيها الخوف، على عكس وضع الوسائل الحديثة في هذا العصر ، لكن اللواء منصور التركي المتحدث الأمني الرسمي باسم وزارة الداخلية أوضح في تعليقه للصحف على هذا الموضوع أن النظام لا يمكن تغييره لمجرد صدور فتوى، باعتباره موضوعا من قبل السلطات التشريعية. وقال إن وزارة الداخلية والأجهزة التابعة لها تعد سلطات تنفيذية لا يمكنها تغيير الوضع إلا بقرار من السلطة التشريعية يغير المادة النظامية التي تلزم المرأة بموافقة ولي الأمر عند سفرها للخارج. وأكد أن خروج المرأة من بلدها يحتم مرافقة محرم لها أو موافقة من ولي أمرها، غير أنه من حق كل شخص يمتلك جواز سفر أن يستخدمه مثلما يريد، لافتا إلى أن إجراءات تجديد جوازات النساء مرتبطة بالصلاحية، إذ أن تلك الإجراءات لا تختلف باختلاف الجنس.
لا استثناءات
وفي البداية يوضح مدير إدارة الشؤون الإعلامية والمتحدث الرسمي بالمديرية العامة للجوازات المقدم بدر المالك ماهية القرارات الحكومية الصادرة بشأن متطلبات سفر المرأة السعودية للخارج مؤكدا ان هذه القرارات تتلخص في ضرورة موافقة ولي أمر المرأة الشرعي وذلك من خلال مراجعته لإدارات المناطق والحصول على إذن السفر، وفيما يتعلق بوجود استثناءات لبعض النساء في هذا الموضوع مثل سيدات الأعمال والأكاديميات والطالبات والمرضى والنساء المميزات والبارزات في مجالات تخصصاتهن العلمية، أكد أن ليس هناك أي استثناءات حيث يظل ولي الأمر الشرعي هو المخول بإصدار تصريح السفر الخاص بها سواء كانت سيدة أعمال أو أكاديمية أو أي مجال آخر.
عمر محدد
وحول إمكانية إحداث اختراقات في هذا الجانب مثل أن يراعى عمر المرأة مثلا من 40 عاما فما فوق، قطع المقدم المالك بعدم وجود عمر محدد يسمح للمرأة فيه بالسفر بدون إذن ولي أمرها فموافقة ولي الأمر هي الأساس لسفر المرأة السعودية حسب التعليمات الصادرة من وزارة الداخلية بهذا الشأن.
إجراءات تسهيلية
وحول ما يتردد عن إجراءات تسهيلية جديدة سيتم اتخاذها لتسهيل سفر المرأة للخارج بدون إذن ولي أمرها.. قال المقدم المالك إن العمل بدأ الآن بتصريح السفر الالكتروني الذي يمكن ولي الأمر من مراجعة إدارة جوازات المنطقة التي يقيم فيها وتسجيل موافقته على إصدار إذن السفر لأحد أفراد أسرته سواء زوجته أو أبنائه المرافقين معه كما يستطيع ولي الأمر حسب رغبته أن يحدد سفرة واحدة أو عدة سفرات وأيضاً إلى مكان محدد أو لجميع الدول. 
دون محرم
وترى الأستاذة المحاضرة بقسم الإدارة العامة في جامعة الملك سعود والأخصائية الأولى في مستشفى الملك خالد الجامعي والعضوة في الجمعية الصحية السعودية للوبائيات حنان الرميان، أنه لا مانع من سفر المرأة للخارج بدون محرم ضمن ضوابط معينة إذا كان الهدف من السفر سوف يخدم المرأة ويطور من شخصيتها ويوسع نطاق تفكيرها ويعزز دورها في المجتمع كعضو فعال.. وأضافت: لا مانع من سفرها سواء كان لأغراض أكاديمية تعليمية أوعملية كإكمال مسيرتها التعليمية والإطلاع على ما يستجد في مجال تخصصها وحضورها للمؤتمرات والدورات الخارجية التي تخدمها في مجال عملها، وكما نعلم أن المملكة حالياً تشهد أقوى عصر للنهضة التعليمية وارتفاع مستوى التعليم في كافة مجالاته مما يتيح فرصة أكبر للمرأة للسفر وتحقيق ذاتها وتحمل مسئولية نفسها مع الأخذ بالاعتبار أنها تمثل وطنها وتعكس صورة عن نساء مجتمعها فهي ليست بحاجة لزواج المسفار حتى تحقق طموحها وتكمل تعليمها أو حتى تحضر دورة تخص مجال عملها.
فكرة البطاقة
أما هدى الجريسي"سيدة أعمال" فتقول: في السابق كان يتحتم علينا إحضار "الورقة الصفراء" في كل سفرة عندما كانت فكرة البطاقة غير موجودة أما الآن فالبطاقة سهلت الأمور ويتم إصدارها وتجديدها مع الجواز تلقائياً وتنتهي بانتهاء مدته"5 اعوام " وتقول إن سفر المرأة للخارج في الأساس علاقة بين المرأة وولي أمرها فإذا كان داعماً لها وموافقاً على عملها فسيمنحها البطاقة .. وتضيف أنا لا أواجه الحمد لله أي مشكلة ومن معرفتي بسيدات الأعمال لا يعانين أي مشاكل بخصوص سفرهن للخارج حيث العلاقة بينهن وبين أولياء أمورهن سواء كان زوجا أو والدا هي علاقة مكاشفة ومعروف لديهم أين سيذهبن ومتى. 
همزة وصل
وفيما يتعلق بالإجراءات التي اتخذتها الغرفة التجارية بالرياض بشأن تسهيل سفر المرأة للخارج .. قالت الجريسي إن الكثيرين يظنون أن الغرفة التجارية "حلالة المشاكل" فيما يخص سيدات الأعمال ولكن كل ما تفعله الغرفة هو أن تكون همزة وصل تقوم بإيصال وجهة نظر السيدات للمسؤولين فهي لاتملك صلاحيات كالضغط عليهم مثلا أو إجبارهم والفرض عليهم وقد أوصلت طلب سيدات الأعمال بسفرهن للخارج بدون إذن ولي أمرهن 
سفر معصية 
وفيما يتعلق بالرأي الديني وحكم سفر المرأة للخارج بدون محرم، اكد الشيخ عبدالله المنيع أنه لا يجوز أن تسافر المرأة بدون محرم سواء داخلياً أو خارجياً لحديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم"لا يحل لامرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر تسافر مسيرة ثلاثة أيام إلاّ ومعها ذو محرم" وسفرها يعتبر سفر معصية ولا يجوز لها ذلك ولا يجوز لها أن تقصر أو تجمع الصلاة لأن من شروط الجمع والقصر أن لا يكون السفر سفر معصية وعليها أن تصلي الصلاة كاملة ولا تقصر أو تجمع وتستغفر الله وتتوب إليه لعل الله سبحانه وتعالى يغفر لها.
صمت الشورى
ويقول رئيس لجنة الشؤون الاجتماعية والأسرة والشباب بمجلس الشورى الدكتور طلال البكري إنه لا يوجد في مجلس الشورى أي نقاشات مدروسة بخصوص سفر المرأة للخارج وعن رأيه الشخصي يقول د. البكري: يفترض أن تتمتع المرأة بنفس الصفات التي يتمتع بها الرجل خاصة إذا كان سفرها من أجل غرض علمي أوطبي وما إلى ذلك فلماذا لا يكون لديها نفس الإمكانية التي لدى الرجل في السفر ويجب أن تكون حقوق المرأة متساوية مع حقوق الرجل سواء كانت من النساء اللواتي يتمتعن بمكانة مرموقة في المجتمع أولا إذا لم تذهب للعبث أو اللهو فإذا كان الغرض والقصد من السفر هو نفس الغرض والقصد الذي يقصده الرجل لم لا يوازى بينهما في هذه الحقوق. وأعدكم بأن يتم مناقشة الموضوع في المجلس.

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسلام عليكم |"
بـ إنتظآر بقية الاخبار
أبو طآرق ..ملكة سبأ 
كل الشكر وموفقين لكل خير ..~

----------


## ابو طارق

*السبت 10 جمادى الأولى 1431هـ - 24 أبريل 2010م*

*بريطانيا تنصح رعاياها بعدم السفر* *إجلاء عشرات السعوديين من تايلاند عقب تردّي الأوضاع السياسية*

**
****
**
**
***تايلاند تشهد مصادمات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين***

*أعلن القائم بأعمال السفارة السعودية في بانكوك رئيس البعثة، نبيل عشري، إنهاء إجراءات 25 سعودياً بغية إعادتهم إلى المملكة بعد تردي الأوضاع الأمنية التي نتجت عن سلسلة التفجيرات التي اجتاحت أمس الأول العاصمة التايلاندية.*

*وقال عشري إن هناك تنسيقاً مع الجهات المعنية الأمنية التايلاندية لتأمين إجلاء عشرات من السعوديين إلى المملكة خلال الأيام المقبلة حفاظاً على سلامتهم، مجدداً دعوة السفارة للمواطنين السعوديين الموجودين في تايلاند إلى سرعة مغادرة أراضيها نظراً للحالة الأمنية المضطربة التي تشهدها حالياً، نقلاً عن صحيفة "عكاظ" السعودية السبت 24-4-2010.

ونصح عشري جميع المواطنين المغادرين المملكة بعدم التوجه إلى تايلاند حفاظاً على سلامتهم، حتى تنتهي الاضطرابات. وكانت السفارة قد أصدرت أمس بياناً ذكرت فيه أنه يمكن لأي مواطن الاتصال على أرقام هاتفية محددة لكي يتم تأمين سفرهم والحفاظ على سلامتهم.

وأوضح أنه منذ التطورات الأخيرة في بانكوك، عمدت السفارة إلى الاجتماع برؤساء المكاتب والملحقيات في بانكوك، ودرست الأوضاع وانعكاساتها على السعوديين. وتم تعزيز الإجراءات الأمنية وحماية السفارة والمصالح والمكاتب السعودية وموظفيها، مضيفاً أنه جرى تكليف موظفين للحضور على مدار الساعة لتقديم المساعدات والإجابة عن استفسارات السعوديين الموجودين في تايلاند. 

يُشار إلى أن عدد السعوديين الموجودين في بنكوك حالياً يصل إلى 30 مواطناً. 

من جهة أخرى، نصحت بريطانيا رعاياها بتجنب السفر إلى العاصمة التايلاندية بانكوك إلا في حالات الضرورة القصوى، بسبب استمرار التظاهرات السياسية المناهضة للحكومة.

وقالت وزارة الخارجية البريطانية أمس: إن هذه النصحية لا تنطبق على المسافرين العابرين مطار بانكوك في طريقهم إلى جهات أخرى. وأوصت الوزارة الرعايا البريطانيين الموجودين في تايلاند بتوخي الحيطة والحذر الشديد في جميع أنحاء البلد، وتجنب التظاهرات والتجمعات الكبيرة، والبقاء في المنازل ومتابعة تطورات الموقف عبر وسائل الإعلام إذا ما اندلعت أعمال العنف من جديد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السبت 10 جمادى الأولى 1431هـ - 24 أبريل 2010م*
*الزنداني اعتبرها تهديداً لثقافة المجتمع* *عالم يمني يهدّد بمسيرة مليونية لمنع تحديد سن زواج الفتيات*

**
****
**
**
***جدل واسع باليمن حول سن زواج الفتيات*

*هدّد العالم اليمني عبدالمجيد الزنداني بتسيير مظاهرة مليونية في العاصمة صنعاء لمنع البرلمان من إجراء تعديل قانوني على سن زواج الفتيات بتحديدها بـ18 عاماً، نقلاً عن تقرير لصحيفة "الشرق الأوسط" السبت 24-4-2010.*

*وأكد الزنداني، خلال ندوة نظمتها جامعة الإيمان أمس الجمعة، أنه لا يوجد تغيير في القوانين الخاصة بسن الزواج بالنسبة للفتيات وممارستهن الرياضة، وأن الأمر مجرد محاولات، داعياً إلى وجوب التصدي لهذه المحاولات، وهدد بأنه إذا ما استدعى الأمر فإنه سيتم تنظيم مسيرة مليونية.

وقال إن المطلوب من المشاركين في الندوة التي خصصت للنظر في تحديد زواج الفتيات أن يقوموا بجمع توقيعات المواطنين لتأييد مطالب العلماء، وإرسال هذه التوقيعات إلى أمانة الفضيلة التي كانت قد تشكلت قبل أكثر من عام، واعتبرها المناوئون بمثابة هيئة تحد من حرية الناس ولا يقرها الدستور اليمني.

وأشار الزنداني إلى أن ضغوطاً تمارسها منظمات محلية، ومن هذه المنظمات اتحاد نساء اليمن الذي يسيطر عليه الحزب الحاكم (المؤتمر الشعبي العام) واللجنة الوطنية للمرأة، معتبراً أن مثل هذا التعديل على سن زواج الفتيات هو تهديد لثقافة المجتمع اليمني، داعياً المواطنين إلى أن يقولوا لا لمثل هذا التغيير على قانون الزواج.

وتزامن هذا التطور مع ما تشهده الساحة السياسية من جدل حول هذا الأمر بين علماء الدين ووزير العدل الدكتور غازي الأغبري الذي تقدم بتعديل على قانون الزواج إلى مجلس النواب، وتساند الوزير جمعيات ومنظمات تقع تحت سيطرة الحزب الحاكم المؤتمر الشعبي العام.*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

منهج لـ «السباكة» و«النجارة» في المدارس الابتدائية والمتوسطة


أدخلت وزارة التربية والتعليم منهجاً جديداً تحت مسمى «التربية المهنية»، يتيح لتلاميذ المرحلتين الابتدائية والمتوسطة تعلم مهن الكهرباء والسباكة والنجارة، وذلك في نطاق مشروعها الشامل لتطوير المناهج في المرحلتين المذكورتين. 

ووفقا لتقريرنشرته "الحياة"، قال المشرف على الإعلام التربوي في الوزارة الدكتور فهد الطياش إن الوزارة أقرت أيضاً إدخال مادة الحاسب الآلي في المرحلة المتوسطة. 

وذكر الطياش أن هذا التوجه الجديد يأتي لتلبية ضرورات إكساب طلاب هاتين المرحلتين المهارات الحياتية الضرورية. وأكد أن الوزارة تعمل حالياً على توصيل جميع المدارس بشبكة الإنترنت. 

وأضاف أنها تعتزم وضع برامج لتعريف معلمي التربية المهنية بمضامين المقرر الجديد وأهدافه ومناهجه. 

كما أنها ستعمل على تدريب هؤلاء المعلمين على التعامل مع الأدوات وسبل الحفاظ على سلامة الطلاب.

----------


## ابو طارق

*وزارة العدل الألمانية تنتهي من مشروع لمكافحة دعارة الأطفال على الإنترنت*

أبريل 24, 2010 ·


*في أعقاب الخلاف حول حجب المواقع الإلكترونية التي تعرض موادا إباحية عن الأطفال، انتهت وزارة العدل الألمانية من صياغة مشروع قانون جديد لإزالة تلك المواقع في محاولة لمكافحة دعارة الأطفال على الإنترنت.**من المقرر أن يحل هذا القانون محل ” قانون الحجب” المثير للجدل، الذي مررته الحكومة الألمانية السابقة. وذكرت صحيفة “نويه أوسنابروكر تسايتونغ” الألمانية الصادرة اليوم استنادا إلى مذكرة بالمشروع أن القانون الجديد ينص على إلزام شامل لمكتب مكافحة الجريمة الاتحادي بالإبلاغ والرقابة والتوثيق للمواقع الإلكترونية التي تعرض تلك المواد.*

*يلزم مشروع القانون مكتب مكافحة الجريمة الاتحادي بالإبلاغ عن أماكن الخوادم التي تقدم مواقع إباحية عن الأطفال لدى السلطات المختصة في أنحاء العالم ، مع التقدم بطلب بإزالة فورية لتلك المواقع. ومن المقرر أن يقوم المكتب بتعزيز سبل تبادل المعلومات بين السلطات الاتحادية والمحلية والدول الأخرى، بالإضافة إلى الشركات التي تقدم خدمات الإنترنت في جميع أنحاء العالم.*

*جاء في مشروع القانون أن جميع الدراسات الإحصائية التي أجريت حول هذا الأمر أظهرت أن المواقع التي تعرض مواد إباحية عن الأطفال يمكن العثور عليها في المقام الأول لدى خوادم في دول لديها بنية أساسية موسعة للإنترنت.*

*أكد مشروع القانون أنه من الممكن في تلك الدول التوصل إلى إزالة تلك المواقع بصورة سريعة.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الطلاب الأميركيون يعانون من إدمان الانترنت*

 أبريل 24, 2010 · 

*أظهرت دراسة جديدة أن طلاب الجامعات الأميركيين أدمنوا الهواتف المحمولة ووسائل الإعلام الاجتماعية والانترنت ويظهرون أعراضا مشابهة للإعراض المصاحبة لإدمان المخدرات والكحوليات.**واكتشف الباحثون في جامعة ماريلاند الذين طلبوا من 200 طالب التخلي عن جميع وسائل الإعلام لمدة يوم كامل أن كثيرا من الطلاب اظهروا بعد اكتمال المدة علامات الانسحاب والحنين والقلق إلى جانب عدم القدرة على العمل بصورة جيدة بدون وسائل الإعلام وأجهزة التواصل الاجتماعي.*

*وقالت سوزان مولر مديرة مشروع الدراسة وأستاذة الصحافة في الجامعة ان العديد من الطلاب كتبوا عن كيفية كرههم لفقد أجهزة التواصل الإعلامي التي ساوى البعض بينها وبين العيش بدون أهل أو أصدقاء. وقال احد الطلاب “أنا مدمن بشكل واضح والتبعية أمر يثير الغثيان”. وأضاف “ما بين امتلاك جهاز بلاك بيري وكمبيوتر محمول وتلفزيون وجهاز أي بود أصبح الناس غير قادرين على التخلي عن وسائل الإعلام”.*

*وأضافت مولر ان اغلب شكاوى الطلاب جاءت من حاجتهم لاستخدام الرسائل النصية وبرامج المحادثات والبريد الالكتروني وموقع فيسبوك الاجتماعي على الانترنت.*

*وقال عدد قليل من الطلاب أنهم يشاهدون الأخبار على التلفزيون او يتصفحون جريدة. ولا يعترف اتحاد الأطباء النفسيين الأميركيين بما يسمى ادمان الانترنت بوصفه اضطرابا.*

*وافتتح مركز صغير خاص في الولايات المتحدة العام الماضي يدعى ريستارت لمعالجة الاستخدام المفرط للانترنت والعاب الفيديو واستخدام الرسائل النصية. ويقع المركز بالقرب من منطقة ريموند بولاية واشنطن وهي المنطقة التي يقع فيها مقر شركة مايكروسوفت عملاق البرمجيات العالمي.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*إعدام قاتل من ولاية يوتا الأميركية رميا بالرصاص بناء على طلبه*

 أبريل 24, 2010 · 

*أمر قاض أميركي بإعدام قاتل مدان في ولاية يوتا رميا بالرصاص بعد أن طلب الرجل هذه الطريقة لتنفيذ حكم الإعدام بحقه. وأكدت متحدثة باسم محكمة الولاية في مدينة سولت لايك سيتي أن روني لي غاردنر اختار أن يتم إعدامه رميا بالرصاص بدلا من الحقنة القاتلة وقت تنفيذ حكم الإعدام ضده في 18 حزيران المقبل.* 

*يذكر أن يوتا هي الولاية الاميركية الوحيدة التي لا تزال تنفذ أحكام الإعدام رميا بالرصاص.*

*وقد أدين غاردنر بقتل محام أثناء محاولة الهروب من قاعة محكمة قبل أكثر من 25 عاما. وكان يسمح في ذلك الوقت للمدانين باختيار وسيلة تنفيذ الإعدام ضدهم. وغيرت ولاية يوتا القانون في عام 2004 لتجعل الحقنة المميتة هي الوسيلة الوحيدة لتنفيذ حكم الإعدام إلا أن القانون الجديد لا ينطبق على السجناء الذين أدينوا قبل سريان القانون. وقام مسؤولو الولاية بتغيير القانون، بسبب الحرج الناجم عن عمليات الإعدام رميا بالرصاص.*

*وكانت آخر مرة أعدم فيها رجل رميا بالرصاص في ولاية يوتا عام 1996، ونفذت العقوبة في حق رجل دين باغتصاب وقتل طفلة عمرها 11 عاما، وفقا لما ذكرته صحيفة “سولت لايك تريبيون”.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مرور الذكرى العشرين لإطلاق التلسكوب هابل*

 
 أبريل 24, 2010 · 



*تمر اليوم الذكرى العشرين لإطلاق التلسكوب الشهير هابل والذي يرمز له اختصاراً بالرمز HST وهو أول تلسكوب يدور حول الأرض وقد أمد الفلكيين بأوضح وأفضل صور للكون على الإطلاق بعد طول معاناتهم من التلسكوبات الأرضية التي يقف في طريق وضوح رؤيتها الكثير من العوائق سواءً جو الأرض المليء بالأتربة والغبار أم المؤثرات البصرية الخادعة لجو الأرض والتي تؤثر في دقة النتائج بدأ مشروع بناء التلسكوب هابل عام 1977، وأطلق إلى الفضاء في نيسان من عام 1990، وسمي على اسم الفلكي ادوين هابل Edwin Hubble.**جدير بالذكر أن التلسكوب هابل يقع خارج الغلاف الجوي للأرض وعلى بعد 593 كيلومترا فوق مستوى سطح البحر، يكمل مداره الدائري بين 96 و 97 دقيقة.*



*الذكرى السنوية*

*وفي هذا اليوم تحتفل وكالة الفضاء الأميركية “ناسا” بمرور عشرين عاما على إطلاق “تلسكوب هابل” في الفضاء، وهو الذي أحدث ثورة معرفية غير مسبوقة في الدراسات الفلكية والعلوم الكونية عبر التقاطه لصور تفصيلية مثيرة عن الكون بلغت أقصى حدود (الكون المعروف). بإطلاق هذا التلسكوب الذي يرصد أشعة (الضوء المرئي)، ويسجّل الصور الناتجة عنها، تحقّق للبشرية -لأوّل مرّة في التاريخ- فتح نافذة تقنية متطوّرة على الكون بحيث تستقرّ هذه النافذة خارج (الغلاف الجوي) المحيط بالأرض الذي يعتبر أحد أهم معوّقات الرؤية في التلسكوبات الأرضية عبر تشتّت الأشعة الواردة من الأجرام السماوية مما يؤدي إلى غشاوة الصور الناتجة وتشوُّهها.*

*وخلال هذه الفترة الزمنية التقط (تلسكوب هابل) أكثر من 700 ألف صورة لمواقع نائية في الكون، وهي الصور التي زوّدت البشرية بمعلومات مثيرة عن المجرات، والنجوم المحتضرة، ومنظومات الكواكب حول النجوم، والثقوب السوداء، وسحب الغاز العملاقة التي هي (الرحم الكوني) لتشكّل ولادة النجوم، كما ساعد على القياس الدقيق لعمر الكون وهو ثلاثة عشر ألف وسبعمائة مليون عام، وأكّد وجود نوع غريب من الطاقة يُعرف باسم “الطاقة السوداء”.*

*أُطلق على التلسكوب الفضائي اسم (هابل) تكريماً للفلكي الأميركي الشهير “إدوين هابل” الذي اكتشف أن في الكون مجرات لا حصر لها تبعد مسافات هائلة عن مجرة “درب التبانة” التي تقع فيها شمسنا الوهّاجة من ضمن مئة بليون نجم تشع في هذه المجرة المحلية.*

----------

ملكة سبأ (04-24-2010)

----------


## ملكة سبأ

فتاة الدراجة النارية : طفشت من مشاكل عائلية وأردت التجديد في حياتي
تم تسليمها لوالدها واستكمال التحقيق معها اليوم السبت





كشفت فتاة الدراجة النارية التي تجولت بها في المنطقة المركزية بمكة المكرمة بصحبة شاب أأنها هربت من بيت أسرتها في الطائف بسبب "وجود مشاكل عائلية", وقالت إنها تجولت بالدراجة النارية لأنها "طفشانة وتريد التجديد في حياتها". 


جاء ذلك في التحقيق مع الفتاة السعودية (14 عاما) في قسم الشرطة بحضور مندوب هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام المناوب , حيث تم إطلاق سراحها وسلمتها هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام في مكة المكرمة لوالدها على أن يستكمل التحقيق في قضيتها اليوم السبت.


 الفتاة تمكنت من الركوب في سيارة أجرة (ليموزين) من مدينة الطائف والذهاب لمكة المكرمة، بعد أن ارتدت زيا رياضيا يخص شقيقها واستخدمت بطاقته أيضا.


وعندما وصلت إلى منطقة الغزة بجوار الحرم المكي الشريف تعرفت على شاب يقود دراجة نارية اعتقد أنها رجل وليس فتاة، ولذلك لبى طلبها حين طلبت منه قيادة الدراجة. وأثناء ذلك اشتبه رجال البحث الجنائي في الفتاة والشاب خصوصا من طريقة وضعهما على الدراجة.


وحين تم القبض عليهما خلف مواقف الحجون تمكن قائد الدراجة من الهرب. وبالحديث مع الفتاة اعتقد رجال الأمن أنها شاب من الجنس الثالث وحين سلموها لمركز شرطة القرارة اعترفت أنها بنت.


وتم التأكد من كونها بنتا بعد الكشف عليها في مستشفى النساء والولادة والأطفال بجرول بحضور مأمورة القسم.


وفي وقت لاحق تم القبض على قائد الدراجة الذي ذهل عندما علم أن مرافقه فتاة وليس رجلا.

----------


## ابو طارق

*فرنسا تغرمُ مسلمة لارتداءها النقاب أثناء القيادة..و تتوعد السائحات المنقبات*

2010/04/23
سيدة فرنسية منقبة فرضت عليها غرامة لارتدائها النقاب أثناء قيادة السيارة تتحدث في مؤتمر صحفي بفرنسا 


تواصل الحكومة الفرنسية و أجهزتها الأمنية الحرب على الإسلام والمسلمين،و آخر الخرجات في هذا الباب أن تم تغريم امرأة مسلمة ترتدي النقاب،فقط لأنها كانت تقود سيارتها بذريعة ان النقاب يشكل خطرا على سلامة القيادة.
و تأتي هذه الحادثة العنصرية في وقت تتأهب فيه الحكومة الفرنسية إلى تمرير قانون في البرلمان يقضي بالمنع التام لارتداء النقاب أو البرقع في فرنسا،تحت طائلة الغرامة التي حددتها في 750 يورو،لن تستثنى منها النساء الخليجيات والسائحات المنقبات و إسقاط الجنسية إذا كانت المنقبة مواطنة فرنسية.
و فرضت غرامة على سيدة فرنسية تبلغ من العمر 31 عاما لارتدائها النقاب خلال قيادتها لسيارة وذلك في بادرة أخرى على رغبة فرنسا في حظر النقاب  الذي يصفه الرئيس الفرنسي نيكولا ساركوزي بأنه يحط من شأن المرأة.
وقالت السيدة التي لم تكشف عن اسمها في تصريح لمحطة ايل.سي.اي التلفزيونية إن الشرطة أوقفتها خلال قيادتها في مدينة نانت قرب الساحل الفرنسي المطل على المحيط الاطلسي.
وكانت السيدة ترتدي نقابا سظهر العينين،حيث بلغت الغرامة التي فرضتها الشرطة 22 يورو وعللت ذلك بأن ثيابها تشكل “خطرا على سلامة” القيادة،في حين ترى السائقة أنها لم تخالف قواعد المرور وتنوي اللجؤ إلى القضاء.
وقالت السيدة انها ستستأنف ضد القرار.
التخويف من الإسلام والمسلمين طريق الحكومة الفرنسية إلى أصوات مواطنيها الإنتخابية


ويخطط ساركوزي لحظر النقاب الذي اثار جدلا محتدما بين السياسيين والطائفة المسلمة في فرنسا.
وأظهرت استطلاعات للرأي انه بينما يؤيد أغلب الفرنسيين الحظر الا ان خبراء قانون حذروا من ان فرضه قد يمثل انتهاكا لدستور البلاد.
كما حذرت أعلى محكمة في فرنسا الحكومة من أن الحظر الكامل قد لا يكون قانونيا.
وفي السياق أعلنت الحكومة الفرنسية انها ستطبق حظرا مقترحا على ارتداء النقاب على السائحات مثل المقيمات رغم تزايد الشكوك حول مشروعية الحظر.
وقالت وزيرة الدولة لشؤون الاسرة نادين مورانو انه سيكون لزاما على القادمات لزيارة فرنسا “احترام القانون” وكشف وجوههن وهو ما دفع المنتقدين لاثارة الشكوك بشأن ما اذا كانت النساء الخليجيات الثريات سيجبرن على كشف وجوههن أثناء التسوق في شارع الشانزليزيه.
السائحات الخليجيات سيكون عليهن تغيير الوجهة الفرنسية أو دفع غرامة ب750 يورو للشرطة


وقالت مورانو في تصريحات لاذاعة فرانس انفو “عندما تصل الى دولة ينبغي ان تحترم قوانين تلك الدولة … اذا ذهبت (انا) الى دول معينة فانني أضطر ايضا الى احترم القانون.”
وأيد الرئيس الفرنسي نيكولا ساركوزي فرض حظر عام صارم على ارتداء النقاب متجاهلا اقتراحات معتدلة ركزت على أن يقتصر الحظر على مؤسسات الدولة مثل المدارس ومجالس البلدية.
 وسيقدم مشروع القانون الى مجلس الوزراء الشهر القادم، وقالت مورانو “لماذا يجب أن نقبله (النقاب) في الحافلات ولا نقبله في مجلس البلدية”.
وكررت مورانو موقف ساركوزي بأن النقاب يمس كرامة المرأة ويضر بالمساواة بين الجنسين،فيما قال رئيس الوزراء فرانسوا فيون إنه مستعد لمواجهة ” المخاطرة القانونية” الناجمة عن دعم الحظر الذي قد يتعرض للطعن امام المحكمة الاوروبية لحقوق الانسان على اساس انه ينتهك حرية الدين.
 وحذرت أعلى محكمة في فرنسا بالفعل الحكومة بان فرض حظر كامل على ارتداء النقاب قد يكون غير قانوني،فيما لوح المجلس الدستوري بإلغائه إذا ما أجازه البرلمان.

----------


## ليلاس

*أبـــو طارق ..*

*ملكة سبأ ..*

*مشكورين ع الأخباار ..*

*الله يعطيكم الصحة و العافية ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..}*

----------

ابو طارق (04-24-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

> *أبـــو طارق ..*
> 
> *ملكة سبأ ..*
> 
> *مشكورين ع الأخباار ..*
> 
> *الله يعطيكم الصحة و العافية ..*
> 
> *لا خلا ولا عدم ..}*



*تشكري  ابنتي* 

*ليلاس* 

*على مرورك الدائم في صفحتنا* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------

